# Clean Bulk diet



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, I am currently looking to stay on a clean bulk diet for at least a year or untill i get to the size i want to be, I am 22, around 75kg and 15% bodyfat (i think)

This is a typical days example:

Monday

07:30 - 75g Oats, 1 banana, 14g raisins and 2 scoops protien

10:30 - 50g rice and 150g chicken

13:15 - 3 whole egs, 50g ham, a little cheese (ommelette)

Training

15:30 - 2 scoops protien PWO

17:30 - 50g rice, 150g chicken

20:00 - 2 scoop protien, 1 banana

21:15 - Small pizza or 2 bagels

Attached is the actual diet i am trying to follow (the only part i am struggling with is the 22:30 food as im usually in bed by this time)

Has anyone got any ideas as to what I should change as i have counted up all the Nutritional Values and it only works out to around 2400 calories, 65g fat, 120g carbs and 200g protien.

Many thanks guys, any heal is greatly appreciated.

Note - most nights i will have some sort of vegetables and i have around 6 fish oil caps spaced throughout the day.

On friday saturday and sunday i will be trying to eat alot more than through the week as i am off work and have the time to do so.

Kieren Bulking Diet.doc


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd add carbs PWO

Replace 2000 meal with sardines/mackerel

Final meal at 2200 - Porridge(or PB) with Milk protein powder


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers for that Para, I may have a Peanut butter (natty) on a bagel before bed then???

I do have Tuna sometimes with my 20:00, is that ok???

Would you say there looks like enough calories there or not??

Appreciate it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also, what could i have PWO in terms of carbs???


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I'd add carbs PWO
> 
> Final meal at 2200 - *Porridge*(or PB) with Milk protein powder


Why a carb meal so late at night?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

xzx said:


> Why a carb meal so late at night?


Why not.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Also, what could i have PWO in terms of carbs???


The choices are endless(dependant on goal and theories)

Oats,malto,dex,wms,rice flour etc

I use oatibix at present


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok cool thanks for that, I will have something as soon as i get back to work then so cheers for that, i would re you but it wont let me as i repped you last i think :laugh:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers for that Para, I may have a Peanut butter (natty) on a bagel before bed then???
> 
> I do have Tuna sometimes with my 20:00, is that ok???
> 
> ...


If i needed carbs at this time of night,i would choose a more complex source than a bagel,hence my suggestion of porridge(30g or so)

Tuna will not provide the same omega benefits that sardines or mackerel will


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Why not.


Cos its a clean bulk diet!! You are less active at night and are burning fewer calories while you are sleeping. This is when your metabolism is at its slowest. You will release more insulin at night compared to in the morning.

Your glycogen stores are fuller after a day of eating so you are more likely to store/partition excess carbohydrate as fat instead of storing it as muscle glycogen


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

xzx said:


> Cos its a clean bulk diet!! You are less active at night and are burning fewer calories while you are sleeping. This is when your metabolism is at its slowest. You will release more insulin at night compared to in the morning.
> 
> Your glycogen stores are fuller after a day of eating so you are more likely to store/partition excess carbohydrate as fat instead of storing it as muscle glycogen


Generally i agree  and i too choose the Fat and Protein route for my final 2 meals of the day.

However,this is not set in stone and depends on many factors including metabolism/bodytype,cal requirement(due to increased expenditure) time of training etc

If i was to have carbs,like i've posted,it would be a small amount of complex which would support muscle growth without over impacting on insulin levels

You'll never know what works best unless you try it.You can always make changes accordingly or better still,up the cardio.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> You'll never know what works best unless you try it.You can always make changes accordingly or better still,up the cardio.


I'd agreed on that. Its trial and error as we all know. What works for me might not for others


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers you two, thats a big help, i am purchasing some cnp pro recovery to take with my whey PWO and also a mass gainer to help up the calories in between meals.

Cottage cheese before bed too and some more porridge :thumb: :thumb :

Will just give it a try for a month or so and see how it works out for me and keep searching untill i find what works best.

Cheers guys!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You're welcome Kieren 

While experimenting with your diet you may well put a couple of unwanted pounds on but,my advice,stick with it for a while,as you'll benefit in the long run as to what foods work best for you and then obviously you can tailor/adjust macros to suit.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah cheers for that mate. Adding a few unwanted pounds is absolutely fine and theres always the next time i cut to get rid of it so not a major issue mate. I havnt been into training and the whole bodybuilding scene for long som im just trying to get some experience under my belt and see what works best for me. :thumb:


----------

